# Sticky  Clinic success rates



## siamese

Hi

I'm trying to research clinics for a cycle in the autumn.  We were very lucky in Feb 08 to have a NHS cycle at Hammersmith, so the choosing of a clinic was taken out of our hands.  Now we are going to do a self funded cycle, I am trying to do some research as to which clinic would suit us best.

Could someone please help me with interpreting the success rates on the HFEA site?  Some of the clinics have high percentage rates for my age bracket and I was wondering if these clinics only take on the people who they are going to get the best response from, which in turn makes their success rates better than others - I am referring mainly to UCH and ARGC.  Or do they take on anyone and they just have a very good success rates due to their protocols?

Thanks 

Siamese


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ARGC will take older ladies but they are strict on their FSH criteria their protocol is very intense and your treatment is individualised.  

Would you not go to the HH as a fee paying pt? as they have all your details etc.  
To be honest the **** results are years old and the best way is to ring the clinics and ask them their current rates.

L x


----------



## siamese

Thanks JJ

We were planning to go and see them at Hammersmith, but we were looking around as well as we wanted to make sure we investigated everything.

Will ring the clinics tomorrow.

Siamese


----------



## Guest

If you are in London I'd see The Lister and ARGC (I've been to both ) -they are the top two in the UK and if they know their stuff should be able to tell you the stats for your exact issues - because to be honest these are the only stats that matter! Good luck    

xxx


----------

